# Pimp my handle



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Can anyone suggest an upgrade to the portafilter handle that I snapped off my Gaggia Baby? I probably overfill the basket so it takes a bit of force to get it engaged properly which it's obviously not designed for.

If there's a handle only I can buy, it's an "H" fitting. But if I need to get the whole thing replaced, is there a more robust portafilter that's sure to fit the machine? I've searched online but can't see anything I'm confident will be the correct fit.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like you need a set of scales to measure the grinds before 'overfilling' the PF


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Stop overfilling the basket! It shouldn't need that much force. Is your group seal OK?


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

I do use scales. If I don't overfill the basket I get bitter water instead of coffee. Everything else is OK.. just serviced it.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe I'll play with the grind setting again, but in the meantime.. the handle's still broken so...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

So how much grinds (weight) do you use? Just with you saying you use quite a bit force.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Between 15 and 16g


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish I could help with the handle but have no experience with the Baby.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can get wooden ones on the ebay...


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Although, I'm using quite a bit of force because there's no handle so I'm gripping a stump of metal.. it might not feel so forceful with a handle to pull!


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> You can get wooden ones on the ebay...


Yeah, I don't want to go bottomless though. Don't mind buying the handle and switching but I don't think they have the "H" fitting I need.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is it a double basket you're using?


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, got dragged back into the real world.. yes, double basket


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You're not using preground coffee are you? I don't mean to ask what sounds like a silly question but I had the same experience at a mate's house recently - he told me to over fill the basket or it would be weak. I said let's give it a go with the right quantity first - it was bitter water. He then packed the (non-pressurised) basket with dodgy preground and it took a fair effort to lock in. So I'm thinking you need to grind a lot finer - the coffee needs headroom to brew and you don't want to pack it tight just to slow the flow.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Noooo.. not pre-ground coffee! I'll play with the grinder settings again but I do get a decent espresso with the settings I'm currently on. You're right though, I am ultimately trying to slow the flow!

All that aside, I still need a new, more robust handle


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Al Kent said:


> I do use scales. If I don't overfill the basket I get bitter water instead of coffee. Everything else is OK.. just serviced it.


When you serviced it did you replace the seal in the group head? If so where did you source yours from? After I changed mine I found that the handle would not go to straight, it goes to 7pm instead of 6pm if you see what I mean. Did not effect shots though as I still get a good seal and no leaks.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, got a new seal from gaggia-parts.co.uk but the broken handle happened long long ago. The seal is fine, I still get it round to 5 o'clock on mine - I've learned to live with life without a handle but after doing a nuts and bolts service and replacing a load of bits it feels like I really should replace it now. Maybe I'll just buy a standard replacement and go easy on it. It would be nice to upgrade to something a bit funkier though.


----------

